# What's in my Sephora Traincase (Faux Croc Black Model)



## GlamDiaries (Aug 10, 2014)

I wanted a traincase for so long but didn't know which one to get. I knew I wanted one that was of good quality and would last long and I'm glad I chose the Sephora one. 

  Have a look below:





  For a more detailed look you can watch my video :







  Ain't it pretty? I LOVE it!

  It cost $132. I love how I can use the dividers it comes with to create my own sections according to my needs.

  You can see more pictures here :  Admin edit to remove blog link - link must be posted within your signature.

  Anyone else have one of these and think they're better than the Yazmos?

  <3 Shivani


----------

